# To Catalina, or not to Catalina?



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

You fill in the blanks.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Catalina, or not to Catalina ? 
That is _never_ the question.
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles . . .

Shakespere must be rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

The Catalina.....hummm, is that a sailboat???

Why there are none here??? Not good to cross the ocean??? 
Please, even the French boats crossed.....

or

Humm are our high standard European laws interfering with such import???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

The prototypes for export <edit>were of too high a quality to fall under the ranking system in the EU!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

... now you're getting dirty...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, it took you long enough!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> The Catalina.....hummm, is that a sailboat???
> 
> Why there are none here??? Not good to cross the ocean???
> Please, even the French boats crossed.....


Now, now... that' s just mean... are you comparing a Catalina to a Bendytoy??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry. no comment.

I have friends that have Benees!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- I edited above on your behalf.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, can't make my mind.... catalina or Mac.......that's all I gotta say!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I loved the fun, but I have to go. Its night here and I have to get the kids to bed.

Thanks for the good fun. read you tomorrow


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

God love you T34. Good thing you only had a temporary lapse of reason. Giu has that effect on most people. Unfortunately, for some, it can have more of a long term brain damage if they don't get out early!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

See ya Giu. Have a nice weekend. I am out of here in a moment too. Let's see if Jeff replies back!!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

He won't, please the man has a Farr, he has taste.....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Just had to take that last little shot before signing off, didn't ya? Knew I shouldn't have turned my back!!

Have a nice weekend anyway. Go enjoy your kids. Take care.

- CD


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- Must be the PortugEese wine I started drinking. I think there is something in the water!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Well thats it for me... Its a hunter for my next hole in the water.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Alway good to buy a boat NOT named after a small stationary piece of land.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Lemme see ...... Catagregor? Maclina? Or the old stand by -- Benehuntalina?

There's a Benetoy 393 in the slip next to mine -- their very first boat. One other 393 just down from me, and a 372 (or whatever the number is for that one.) Several friends have Catalina 30's. Once knew a guy in my former marina with a Hunter Vision 32. It was a vision -- at the dock, and a nightmare under sail.

Otherwise, you guys are all on drugs.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Mitch- Have to tried penicillin to see if those things will go away? If the whole marina is infected maybe try a crop duster!


----------



## chappyonice (Jul 30, 2006)

Why does everyone make fun of Bene's...I just put a bid in for one. I'm getting a complex already


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

chappy... good luck with the new boat. Hope you have a lot of fun on her!
The reality is that a lot of the Bene's are built to hit a low price point and designed to do lake and bay and coastal cruising and a lot of shortcuts and cost saving measures are taken to get them priced right for the mass market and charter trade. This does not make them unsuitable for their designed purpose...but does invite some shots across the bow....especially since they are French (right Giu??<grin>). I recall looking at a 44'CC cruiser from them with a shoal draft where the rudder was deeper than the keel and the bilge was about 3 inches deep. Did not inspire my confidence for longer distance cruising. 
On the other hand, they are typically good, fast boats to sail and with good accomodations and let people get into the sport wouldn't otherwise be able to. So...don't worry about anyone else...enjoy the new boat and remember that 90% of those "better" boats are tied up at the dock 90% of the time while their owners work to try to pay them off!! <grin>


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Everybody makes fun of what they don't own, it's a way of validating their choice. The only boats they don't make fun of are the one's that are so far out of their price range that contemplating ownership, even used, is a fantasy. Enjoy YOUR boat and if you ever tire of her or desire a different capability of boat you may, and I do mean may, recall something from this site that will aid you.

My first vessel was a collection of pallets on the Grand River in Michigan. Major buoyancy concerns were addressed by the available empty bleach bottle supply in the neighborhood and the results were uneven. My friend and I were nine, our parents died never having heard of our epic voyages, and to this day I think she was a fine craft. There I was at age nine; master of my own vessel and scourge of the navigable waters of Lamont, Michigan!
Always take joy in what you have at the moment, otherwise you'll never feel you have anything. I was never able to distribute my Clorox stability system to ensure dry underwear-my only regret. I think I was too old to perfect it-my imagination was being swayed by older youths who knew better. I'm trying to never let that happen again.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chappyonice said:


> Why does everyone make fun of Bene's...I just put a bid in for one. I'm getting a complex already


For the record, altough my animosity towards French (not France) is not high, ....I DID NOT HAVE SEX WITH THAT WOMAN!!!  ....I mean I did not make jokes about Beneteau. (my previous post here states just that!).

Now that the record is linear..

My opinion is that any boat is good, it serves its purposes, and serves his master's conditions. (rich poor, experienced or not, racer or not, love etc.). And any boat is better than no boat. Having this. Cam is right beneteaus are not bad at all, (they serve well a purpose they are made for), and of all the French boats, I think they are the best.

So go ahead, and enjoy your boat. They are not bad, ok??.

Just a thought... there are more beneteaus that crossed the Atlantic towards USA, than Catalinas, Pearsons, Cals, Tartans, IP's that crossed the other way to Europe!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- That had nothing to do with the boats, it's because of what's on the other side.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T!!!!!!!!!!! good morning. Could not go sailing today. Anyway...

Wonder if our friend is here....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think he took to weekend off to recover. Why aren't you out tuning up the boat for racing season?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Today, the builder came by to retune the mast, fix a few items, and the sails were removed to be resent to the sail loft, to do some mods.

We're also installing a few more systems for the spinnaker.

So "dry feet" for a week.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For a whole week? How are you ever going to survive.

They say we might get above freezing by Thursday. And we might hit double digit's F by Monday. To much shoveling to just get to the boat to do any work on it.

Charlie


----------



## chappyonice (Jul 30, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> So "dry feet" for a week.


And hopefully dry underwear if Sailaway can perfect that Clorox stability system 

Confidence re-inspired, my Bene will be perfect for me, my wife, and kids out on Lake Erie.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

"And we might hit double digit's F" - what is that??

"Confidence re-inspired, my Bene will be perfect for me, my wife, and kids out on Lake Erie." - good, I am happy for you, and I bet you can't wait to get your hands on it, right?? Any boat is good, no boat...now that's is bad.
Just like the people with 3 keels, either that or no sail...all serve a purpose....


We have our sailortjk, that has one also, and he is also in some lake. That is a good combination.

What size and year?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

G

F is the abreviation for Fahrenheit. By double digits F, I meant up to 10F, or -12C. Or, F***inh cold. I've got a nice fire going in the fireplace to help with the gas consumtion. The gas company tells us we should be glad that they raise the rates in the winter to encourage conservation. The only problem with the fireplace is it doesn't help with downstairs.

And now back to Catalinas, or Bene's. 

Chappy, remember the most important part. Have fun.

Charlie


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> G
> 
> F is the abreviation for Fahrenheit. By double digits F, I meant up to 10F, or -12C. Or, F***inh cold.


Of course, stupid me, duhhhh!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Beagle- Get out of CO as soon as possible. That's why you are cold. No sailor should be stuck in land-locked CO!!!

G- At least there is work being done on your boat. That makes it as good a day as you can have on land.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And to think, I moved here from Rhode Island. Ah, the things you do for love.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Beagle- Beleive me I understand. Thats why I'm in Chicago freezing right now!


----------



## chappyonice (Jul 30, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> What size and year?


It's a 31' 1999 Oceanis 311. And you're absolutely right, I'm dying to get onboard!!!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

All this iknocking of Bene's, what good is there to say of Jeanneau's? Ie the ones before GB took over? I like my rig, as others like their rigs. I do agree, the any boat is better than no boat!

Marty


----------



## Curt (May 29, 2006)

Could somebody say how much headroom is in the 83 era catalina 38's S&S?
They seem to have ample room from the pictures. Very beamy though am not seeing many with shoal keel.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I had a Catalina 25 for many years, and delighted in consistently beating much faster rated boats with it, often not just on handicap, but on elapsed time. For a family cruiser/racer that is actually a bit on the heavy side, it has very good sailing qualities. Funny thing...the guys with the racers and racer/cruisers that she beat weren't laughing.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

All,

This thread was not written to complement/be derogatory to Catalinas. Some guys and I were joking around with each other and they know that is all I have owned (and currently own) so were trying to harrass me. They are great boats and good family cruisers. I think they are probably the best made in that category.

THere are better boats, but I will not get into all that. Just want to set this thread straight in case anyone is reading and did not know the history. 

Thanks,

CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> All,
> 
> This thread was not written to complement/be derogatory to Catalinas. Some guys and I were joking around with each other and they know that is all I have owned (and currently own) so were trying to harrass me. They are great boats and good family cruisers. I think they are probably the best made in that category.
> 
> ...


Dear CD, we don't know what you are talking about...how can people be so mean to you....shame on who harrassed you....bad guys.... 

I'm with you, lets get them....those who did that...I bet it was that T34C person....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

_Dear CD, we don't know what you are talking about...how can people be so mean to you....shame on who harrassed you....bad guys....

I'm with you, lets get them....those who did that...I bet it was that T34C person...._

I have no idea who would do something like that. The cruelty of it all. I started this thread because of my, uh.... Awe (yea that's it!) for these, uh.... interesting boats/vessels/yachts.

I'll bet it was that guy who goes around pretending to be a woman!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

If the shoe fits...........

Our Bene fits our needs just fine. Nuff Said!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you meant.... If the pumps fit!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> If the shoe fits...........
> 
> Our Bene fits our needs just fine. Nuff Said!


Sailor, you're out of order, (Cam, please have a word with this riot maker...)this thread is for CATALINAS, and opinions about them, only.

You have a beneteau, so either say something about Catalinas or don't say nothing...  

And DO NOT attack CD...(that's someone else's job!!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought catalina was an island...  You mean they have boats that are called catalinas too??? Do they sail like the island??? 


Actually, there is a Catalina 36 Mk II for sale I know of near my marina. It was commissioned about a year ago...and the owner is selling because his ex-wife wants him to pay all of the college costs for his son... so the boat has to go...and the guy will probably take a bath on it...since he's going to get hit with all the depreciation costs.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

sailortjk1 said:


> If the shoe fits...........
> 
> Our Bene fits our needs just fine. Nuff Said!


I know how this thread started and do enjoy the kidding that you guys are doing. I, like CD, sail a Catalina and love her. Sure do like G's as well.

This post is in reference to Sailors post above. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone was happy with their boat and did not have the need to put down others? Great statement Sailortjk1. Thanks!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tommyt said:


> This post is in reference to Sailors post above. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone was happy with their boat and did not have the need to put down others? Great statement Sailortjk1. Thanks!


Just to get the record straight, WE ARE NOT putting down anything here. OK?

As you read from CD's post, and the others here, its all a little fun we were having that got started in another thread. (and obviously got misunderstood).

For example, me and CD have been joking about our boats for a long time now, and we have been "attacking" each other, while at it. But wise, light acceptable fun.

Like everything, this too , needs balance and knowing when to stop and what is harmfull and what is not.

Please don't try to go there, ok?? don't make something out of it, that is not.

I have a strong point about sailboats. They are all good (some more than others) but all good, and even the ****tiest one on the marina is better than no boat.

If this continues I will stop joking here, right now.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tommyt said:


> I know how this thread started and do enjoy the kidding that you guys are doing. I, like CD, sail a Catalina and love her. Sure do like G's as well.
> 
> This post is in reference to Sailors post above. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone was happy with their boat and did not have the need to put down others? Great statement Sailortjk1. Thanks!


There is a big difference between joking around and "putting down others". Sometime a finer line than we may like. This thread, started by me, was done in light hearted fun and is solely intended for that purpose.

For the record I would rather go sailing on ANY boat than sit on shore watching. Yes, even a Catalina, but I'll have to think about a "Mac" !


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C-

But you can waterski with a mac... and enjoy the lovely sound of the 50HP iron genny.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> There is a big difference between joking around and "putting down others". Sometime a finer line than we may like. This thread, started by me, was done in light hearted fun and is solely intended for that purpose.
> !


Backed by me.....


----------



## Curt (May 29, 2006)

But how much head room is in the 38's? 6' at least?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> _
> I'll bet it was that guy who goes around pretending to be a woman!_


_

Elton John does not like Catalinas????

Why????_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...no, Elton does not like Catlinas...he prefers double-enders! <g>


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- TOO FUNNY!!!

SD- Thats enough to make me put my skies (water and snow) in a garage sale.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Curt- 6' 3"
http://www.sailboatowners.com/boats/specs.tpl?fno=20&sku=302717831247776&bts=T


----------



## Curt (May 29, 2006)

T34C said:


> Curt- 6' 3"
> http://www.sailboatowners.com/boats/specs.tpl?fno=20&sku=302717831247776&bts=T


Thanks for that.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cam- I'm confussed. You mean that was Elton John who's picture scared the hell out of me on the other thread???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Giu...no, Elton does not like Catlinas...he prefers double-enders! <g>


ehehehehehe 

TB, hold on to your seat.....ehehehe

We call a canoe transom boat, like TB's boat, in Portuguese, a "double-end"...  (duplo fim).

TB, please do not hit hard....we are stil friends, right?


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

tommyt said:


> I know how this thread started and do enjoy the kidding that you guys are doing. I, like CD, sail a Catalina and love her. Sure do like G's as well.
> 
> This post is in reference to Sailors post above. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone was happy with their boat and did not have the need to put down others? Great statement Sailortjk1. Thanks!


Hey Guys,slow down a little!!!!!!

The last few posts of mine have been complimentary of your kidding around. What part of the above got you nervous? I said I was enjoying the thread which means I read it. I admitted owning a Catalina. I admit to a little envy of G's sled. I compliment Sailortjk1 on his statement which I think others should share.
Not once have I heard serious boat bashing by G, T34, Sailor, Cam, or CD. Do we all have opinions? Yes! Boat bashing? Not from you or me that I recollect. When I can't sail on mine I sail on anything I can get a ride on. Some are just prettier than others.

No offense meant by the first post. Just do not understand the reaction to my statement.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tommy...no problem here. Sometimes the words we type don't convey our true meaning...understandable.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Because you called my boat a sled, I forgive you!!!!   

But please, no envy, ok?? that is not the purpose. My boat is allways open to take people sailing, honestely, I share a lot.

If you come here, and show up, I'll take you for a sail around.

Now...she is beautiful, indeed!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> ehehehehehe
> 
> TB, hold on to your seat.....ehehehe
> 
> ...


We also refer to canoe stern boats as double-enders, but trust me when I say that I'm comfortable enough with my heterosexuality, to not be offended by your Elton John *anal*ogy. <G>


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I leave you guys alone for a couple of hours and look what happens.!!!!

All I know is G has the gonads of an ape.
He posts a life size portriat of himself and has no problem doing so.
I'd go sailing with him anyday!
(Hey Cam, excuse me if gonads is not permissable language) (I don't even no how to spell them, ......it,??)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What the hell are gonads???? If they're good I have 4!!!!

Yes Sailor, come along...you're welcome...


EDITED AFTER GOOGLE SEARCH FOR GONADS.

Google says I have only 2!!!! But they're wrong, I have 5!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hunter 260*

Anyone on the left coast need a Hunter 260 I have a 2001 that I'm willing to sale. Time to move up to a larger boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes my Son.....we understand....larger.....yes....yes....   

Denial is a sin....... 

Now, have you read the title of this thread??? This is Catalina bashing, NOT HUNTER BASHING....

Now go and start your own Hunter bashing Thread...OK?? 

Hey we have a few Hunters here in Portugal too....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Tommy- Standby...

mjsailor- Good idea selling the Hunter. Tell me it's not to buy a Catalina!!

OK Tommy- _I admit to a little envy of G's sled. I compliment Sailortjk1 on his statement which I think others should share._ Not complimenting the marvels of Tartan, and S&S design caused my reaction!!!!   All in fun, no worries.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta...

For your education: Click Here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giulietta...
> 
> For your education: Click Here.


SD, thanks I did a google search and found that these are the COJONES (colhões) in Portuguese!!

I was laughing because I didn't know what it was (gonoides in Portuguese), and said I had only 4!!!  

Anyway, I edited that post.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Please don't post a lifesized photo of your cojones GIU . . . that will surely clear the room.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

TB- Don't worry there is still a min. number of characters that can be posted.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't think they'd fit on my 21" flatscreen anyway.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> TB- Don't worry there is still a min. number of characters that can be posted.


Now T, that was not nice... I made 2 perfect good looking sons with these babies here!!!! 

And we are talking about "Huevos Rancheros", not Brains!!! 

Besides, any bigger and my rating would go up, as unmarked ballast!!!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't forget, in Portugual they have 4.

(G, Im sorry I could not help myself. Your a good friend and do not deserve the treatment you are getting)


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry G- Just trying to be an equal opportunity offender.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Don't forget, in Portugual they have 4.
> 
> (G, Im sorry I could not help myself. Your a good friend and do not deserve the treatment you are getting)


No.....5!!!!

T, we don't have that political correct **** here, still free to say what you want...go ahead.... offend.....
My boat is still faster than yours.....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea but mine is..... ..... older?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> Yea but mine is..... ..... older?


nahhhh just OLD!!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu, first you have 4 gonads and now your boat is fast?? I think I believe the 4 gonads is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

_I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW SHE IS A CLASSIC!!! See the "C" !!!!!!!!! (At least that what they told me when I bought it!) I notice that none of the titles YOU gave your boat have that. You only said that because you know I can't figure out how to post a photo!_
There see: http://tca34.org/portal/index.php?op...45&Item id=62 A classic!

Don't make me keep posting this over and over and over!!!!! (cause I'll do it!)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34,

I pressed the link and it shut down the computer. I rebooted and pressed it again. It was so slow I had to reboot again. The third time was the charm (still slow). Apparently that is part of the plan on the Tartan web site to get you prepped for how she sails.

When I finally saw a picture of a boat with a bunch of people standing on it. The caption said, "If this guy had only bought a Catalina, all these people would have fit below!!"

Sorry, T... owed you one (or two).

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD,

Please change that to.

If this guy had bought a Portuguese boat, all those people would be sailing and not at the dock!!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- Yeah, yeah...Didn't they all look good standing on deck!!!! They will all fit below, but still have to stand and can't see out!!
http://tca34.org/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=145&Itemid=62
Try this one I know it is faster!

FYI, That is on-site stability testing and there is a reason they DON'T do that on Catalina's here or in Portugal!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry but I couldn't help, T.

That picture on the T34 web page. was teken where??? out of Cuban waters????  

Ohhh NOOOOOO The invasion of the Caucasian Cubans.....Cardiacpaul will be happy, more meat....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> CD-
> FYI, That is on-site stability testing and there is a reason they DON'T do that on Catalina's here or in Portugal!!


Actually over here, when a boat is designed, they're pretty sure it will float!!!! 

Now seriously, we did that, but used less people, remember the guy that wanted to nail the water level hose to the bulkhead?? we needed that for my boat's oceanic certification.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it was the Kennedy family arriving for Happy Hour.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

T.... use the "Post Reply" button and scroll down past the reply box and you will see a tab for "Manage Attachments". That will let you post a photo.

Now...if you all had gotten a nice Ontario 32, you'd have a real boat!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- When they finished yours, did they have to call it a PortOlina???


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

OHHH Lord this is getting funny. Almost started laughing on the phone with a client on that one T. Now we know where Port-O-Potty came from.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

By the way... where is Cam in all of this. He said some comment about 'having my back', then nothing else. What good is a moderating bodyguard if he isn't there when you need him??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

He still hasn't recollected himself from reading your posts!!!!!

Now, that Port-o-potty was funny!!! 

Funny I typed port-o-potty on google and it opened Catalina's web page. Apparentely they make several sizes!!! And cool looking too. They look like boats


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And if you get the right chemicals for them...they are bluewater.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for that last laugh Giu . . .  . I'm leaving for home now, time to crack open a nice bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey you ...you....you...Elton Johnist!!!! Hope you choke on it!!!  

Drive safe TB


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Boy that worked out well. In a weak attempt to distract you all from picking on my boat, we solved the myth of the "Blue Water Catalina"!!!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The Bluewater was funny SD.

Now Giu, have you ever thought about the reason the French stuck that water hose down your hatch? Was it because they could not find a flush handle attached?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- Now THAT was funny. LOL


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD, ahhhhhh those ....French idiots...those weak personnalities.....those no good spineless bastards......those bad wine lovers....those "ok ok we surrender" people.....those never shave the legs of their women.......those who invented perfume because they don't shower....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

But the do make good fries.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Giu, got something cool and I was trying to find the first page to give you the web site. It is a calendar with 365 paper airplanes. Every one is different. Kids get to make them. Would be a cool gift for your little sailor. If I can find the first page (where they list address and web, I will give it to you).

I am always looking for cool little toys you can put on a boat and use long term.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Hey Giu, got something cool and I was trying to find the first page to give you the web site. It is a calendar with 365 paper airplanes. Every one is different. Kids get to make them. Would be a cool gift for your little sailor. If I can find the first page (where they list address and web, I will give it to you).
> 
> I am always looking for cool little toys you can put on a boat and use long term.


CD, yes please do. Don't forget, OK??

Time to get the kids in bed...see you tomorrow, and once again, thank you for the good clean fun.

You too, T!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheers G- !


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Here it is! I thought it would be dumb, but he looks forward to it every day. I can say that they don't all fly really well, but some do. Still fun to make. All you need is a pair of scissors and follow the instructions!!

- CD

http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Airplan..._bbs_sr_1/002-7991809-7728056?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- That's pretty cool! My wife got a book similar to the origami version. The kids loved it. It kept them busy in the car while going to and from boat. Much better than them wanting to watch a DVD all the time.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T,

Yea, sometimes I am not sure who likes it better... me or him! We will sit out and have airplane "races". That is fun. I will warn you that the one he made yesterday hit a puddle and that was all she wrote for that aircraft! But, there will always be a new one tomorrow!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, by the way, for anyone truly interested in a Catalina (and to follow up on Jeffs comments about the finish out interior), Catalina builds out of two yards. The Florida yard seems to have a much better finish out than the California yard. That (Florida) is where they build the 470, 440, 400, 380 ( I think that is all). Most of the other models are built in California and seem to have more plastic associated with them versus wood. Just FYI.

- CD


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

The 350 is also built in Florida. I own Hull #84. I am on a dock in Annapolis with Beneteaus, Hunters, and Jeanneaus. I have posted this before but I look at my winches, blocks, sheets, traveler, etc., and they are all larger and/or more robust than any of those other manufacturers for similar-sized boats.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The 350 is a nice boat. I liked it when I evaluated it versus some of the others. Pretty wide bugger, though. How is she to weather? I have heard she does not point well - but will run with anything in its class.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD,

To me....they are all built on the other side of the World, fortunately!!!!  

And the fact that they have bigger gear only shows how scared and not sure the Engineers were when deciding the gear. 

Or Everything is so bad that gear needs to be oversize to work!!!   

CD there is light at the end of the tunnel.
I saw some photos of a catalina (can't remember the size) and liked the inside...roomy.

I hope that you understand that I would pull your leg even if you had another boat, ok??? Its not the boat, its you!!

Now I will go to their web site have a look.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Of course I know. Now when I am sailing my Hylas 54, Baby, you better start giving me some respect! Well, no, probably still wont get it. Not to worry, that isn't coming anytime soon. The Catalina is a great liveaboard and coastal cruiser (as I can attest to). They are the best of the production boats (in my opinion). Still, there are better boats but $$$ and other issues do not make them ideal for me at this time. 
_
The Catalina is what it is... and is very good at what it is. But that is all that it is._

- CD

PS You know I am just messing with you too on your boat. It looks great. Would love to sail on her sometime. Maybe one of these days a trip to Europe will be in order.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry, until you're not on the Hylas, you can't come, what would you offer me in return??? A trip in a catalina ?????   

I rather go to NY and spend $$$$ on 5th avenue, at least the suffering is diminished by the goods we buy!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

SailinJay- Your dock sounds more like quarantine!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T....ahahahahaha I choked laughing and am still crying....................

Becarefull, we don't know if the owners of Florida made catalinas have humour.

Besides from hull #83 thru #85, they were known as "the really bad batch"   There was an alert, that the resin used was "alergic" to salt water...   

Doc recommended some French "air" !!!!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought that was the batch they sub'd out to that french company that builds kayaks, Maginot Boats.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Cruisingdad said:


> Oh, by the way, for anyone truly interested in a Catalina (and to follow up on Jeffs comments about the finish out interior), Catalina builds out of two yards.  The Florida yard seems to have a much better finish out than the California yard. That (Florida) is where they build the 470, 440, 400, 380 ( I think that is all). Most of the other models are built in California and seem to have more plastic associated with them versus wood. Just FYI.
> 
> - CD


I own a 310 built in Florida. The only issue we had was one gel coat void in the cockpit and a faulty tachometer. Catalina fixed these problems quickly and without a fuss...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> gel coat void in the cockpit


   is this another name for NO SAIL BOAT????? 

Faulty tachometer?? No..its good, just not designed to move backwards!!! 

Halekai.. I'm only joking, ok?? don't get mad....this is more for CD, not you


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

T34C-* I thought that was the batch they sub'd out to that french company that builds kayaks, Maginot Boats.

*Nah..that was the Maginot line company...they went out of business in 1941. It was good looking line but had poor breaking strength! <g>


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Cam- I'm glad someone got that.


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

CD--

She's definitely beamy--13 feet. She does seems to respond best at a maximum of 60 degrees off the wind. I can point higher, especially in heavy air, but seem to lose a bit of efficiency. However, she does move well and while I don't race formally, I do try to test her against other boats when I'm out on the water. I sailed her on an average of once a week from March 30 through November 15. I hauled out on that day (need to paint the bottom) for the winter and was kicking myself with the number of warm days we've had in the Chesapeake area since then.

T34C--

Yeah, it would seem that way. The two Beneteaus on either side of my slip don't get out much. One is a 331 and in the past two years that slip has never been empty anytime I have worked on or gone out on my boat.

Giu--

Nice try, <g>, but I have had fewer issues with my boat than many other owners of the model. Catalinas have very active owner associations and in four years the 350 has had two warranty retrofits based on owner complaints, neither of which were problems for my boat, but of course I had the work done should I decide to sell one day. To use an analogy from the U.S. auto industry, I believe my boat was built on a Wednesday, since it had so few issues and problems.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C said:


> Thanks Cam- I'm glad someone got that.


You guys are showing your age... the Maginot line was a very misplaced idea by a military idiot...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> You guys are showing your age... the Maginot line was a very misplaced idea by a military idiot...


I think I resemble that!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD, absolutely right.....

You guys are old....all of you.....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...watch out...you may not make it to my age if you keep this up...I'm sending a note to homeland security in st. thomas about jihadists traveling under portuguese passports!! <g>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Damned Europeans are all alike. French, Italians, Portuguese ...

stupid foreigners


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 8, 2006)

*Funny S**t*

I would have to say that after reading this thread (all 126 post), that you guys have had just a little to much wine and are in need of some sleep. Oh and by the from a Young man's point of view and proud owner of a Catalina 22 (may she be small) CATALINA'S RULE.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Rule what???

How can a boat that races against itself arrive in 3rd and rule???

Don't tell me they are making a special paraolympics reggata for "handicaped" boats.....

BOW, (that's the front part of the boat), that is where the motion of a boat is suposed to go...



"Giu...watch out...you may not make it to my age if you keep this up...I'm sending a note to homeland security in st. thomas about jihadists traveling under portuguese passports!!" 

Cam, no problem, I'll just hide as a clandestine in your boat like so many have done before!!!   

Jones..I am alowed to call myself stupid foreigner.....you're not!!!  

You're more of a domestic Stupid.....kind'a like home made stuff....


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 8, 2006)

good question what do Catalina's rule, not the race course, not the blue water. oh will my mistake.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SSU,

we're only kidding with you... I actually like the Catalinas, except CD's. His is really slow....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta- I think you're at least as old as I am... if not older, going by the grey in your photos...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"You're more of a domestic Stupid.....kind'a like home made stuff...."
Careful. You're vulnerable.

BTW, did you see where you've been invited to have lunch with Kermie? You get to bring the wine. I'll be interested to know how the day goes.

SD's _under forty_. You may hold the upper hand here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Giulietta- I think you're at least as old as I am... if not older, going by the grey in your photos...

*SD (wisper) Shhhtttt shut up....its painted to fool the adversaries....I'm really 15!!!! But they think I'm old....and can't fly the spinnaker on my own....   *

BTW, did you see where you've been invited to have lunch with Kermie? You get to bring the wine. I'll be interested to know how the day goes.

*Jones, (wisper) shhhht shut up......I'm hidding....I am bringing French wine, besides If I go I might get accused of something *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"...besides If I go I might get accused of something" 

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

jones2r said:


> Damned Europeans are all alike. French, Italians, Portuguese ...
> 
> stupid foreigners


I find that very offensive....not the Stupid...not the foreigner...but the fact that you have manged to mix, in one sentence French and Portuguese  

And then on the second day...God made the Portuguese, the French and Monkeys....then he stoped, he looked he thought..... and he changed....he made the Portuguese, Gods. He made the French, Portuguese, and the monkeys French.......a riot broke...the Monkeys refused to be French!!!!!!! That's why things are like that


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I find that very offensive....not the Stupid...not the foreigner...but the fact that you have manged to mix, in one sentence French and Portuguese
> 
> ..... and he changed....he made the Portuguese, Gods. *He made the French, Portuguese*, and the monkeys French.......a riot broke...the Monkeys refused to be French!!!!!!! That's why things are like that


I just wanted to capture the fact that G- admitted that the Portuguese were decended from the FRENCH!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T, tsc tsc.

That you have no taste for boats is a known fact...now that you can't read...well that's a new!!!!   

See, that is NOT what is written in my dissertation there, The Portuguese were moved to Gods, the French were moved to Portuguese, but God, in view of the complaint presented by the primate union leader God undid this....
Never was implied that the Portuguese ever were French....

You look like the guy of the weapons of mass destruction...(can't remember his name)....you know..the one saying...look they are there....or.....there.....or....there...or..nope that's an ice cream truck.....but their there!!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

So the older Portuguese were French, but only for awhile. (Your wife doesn't have a ketchup bearing her name does she?) Exactly how far back in the family tree were the French???????? Hummm?? G- this is all starting to make sense now!! When you don't want anyone to suspect you, hide in plane site!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

In Portugal the monkeys have a union. This explains alot. We can all rest easy as the only weapon of mass destruction that will ever be found in Portugal is the one produced when Giulietta's master has to man the galley himself.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> In Portugal the monkeys have a union. This explains alot. We can all rest easy as the only weapon of mass destruction that will ever be found in Portugal is the one produced when Giulietta's master has to man the galley himself.


Wrong its when I hit the head!!!!!


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 8, 2006)

Giu,
No offense was taken. I was just trying to join in on the fun. Like I said in an early post I'm a proud owner of a Catalina. It may be slow and have problems but it is mine. Like the post way back in the beginning of this thread said, It is better to have a boat then not to have a boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SunnySideUp said:


> Giu,
> No offense was taken. I was just trying to join in on the fun. Like I said in an early post I'm a proud owner of a Catalina. It may be slow and have problems but it is mine. Like the post way back in the beginning of this thread said, It is better to have a boat then not to have a boat.


OK, since you came here with that whining talk....I feel no longer sorry for you...Catalina's are really really bad!!!!   Do you know a boat's supposed to sail forward???  

Cool my friend, I allways say each boat serves a purpose...yours serves your purpose, and well as I can see!!

I hate to say this (CD is not going to forget) but I like them, I saw a photo of HAlekai and liked it (ok, maybe except the Empire State Building in front of the wheel, but that too serves his purpose, I have my electronics much lower, they would disappear in 5 minutes in my boat..).


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Giu...
I own 2 catalinas(27 and a 30), and a Freedom33... I'd love to trade them all in on a Valiant 50, but so far Worstall is still laughing at me, so I'll sailaway, and smile.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> Giu...
> I own 2 catalinas(27 and a 30), * I'm sorry... *and a Freedom33... I'd love to trade them all in on a Valiant 50, but so far Worstall is still laughing at me, so I'll sailaway, and smile.


See, catalinas are great...they also entertain other people that don't even have one...see??? not all is lost


----------



## sailrmon (May 17, 2006)

ok, take your punches. but to knock the Catalina's (we own a C-42) they sure seem to be in every continent and every ocean. my G..... even a hunter circumnavigated. this debate will go on forever about "blue water boats". bottom line.. you go within your buget and practice a lot common sense, along with safety or you stay at home and dream . didn't Eric Childress do it on a C-27.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

So, enlighten us Giu, what were you sailing BEFORE Giuletta? Hummm? Maybe one of those (gasp) French boats you seem to know so much about?


----------



## sailrmon (May 17, 2006)

Sorry, just read the first page on this thread and came out swinging. we also sail Lake Erie and the boats on the hard in Huron, oh, also had our first snow. blame it on cabin fever or maybe winter depression.

Bill


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Cool my friend, I allways say each boat serves a purpose....


Like...a planter box, a cooler, a bathtub, a fish habitat, an outhouse (if towed behind), mast is too short for a respectable flag pole, ahhh....did I mention planter box already!!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually, I love the Freedom... carbon fiber mast before it was cool, Cat-Ketch rigging, lots 'room below, great for the 3 day wknds out on the water... great gelcoat... ok, the sails are a pain to raise (they're the old wrap around), but she's fast for her size, and I never have to worry about the cuban singlehanding her, nor do I have to sweat the tacks. 

catalina(s) the 27, is now 31 yrs old, and the 30, 24yrs old.. the 27 is the one the cuban likes best, I think because its "not too big" the 30 is comfy, like an old sweater. 

None of them have the latest whiz-bang gizmo's and I wouldn't try any of them in the regattas. Not because of skill or that they're slow... 
My insurance doesn't cover random acts of stupidity by other sailors trying to round the mark. So, we'll just watch them scream at each other from afar.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> So, enlighten us Giu, what were you sailing BEFORE Giuletta? Hummm? Maybe one of those (gasp) French boats you seem to know so much about?


Sorry, but no... 

By the way, CP I checked the Freedom, that is a cool boat. I like its looks.

Whish we had some of those boats here...we're flooded by French boats, a few German boats too (some good - not saying the brand but rymes with dehler- and some bad if you know what I mean..). But mainly Beneteau and Jeanneau. Some Gib'seas also and now, a few of the new Dufour have increased the numbers.

You guys seem to have a lot better boats there, and a LOT MORE choice, too. They also seem cheaper there, specially the used market. I envy you for that, yes I do...

Also, you have the Cadillac!!! But that's another story....

As far as the Catalinas we have none here...(maybe I should get Catalina to allow me representation here...), but I know nothing about them, other than they are very popular there, and seem to be built for coastal nav. Saw a few Hunters, around here, and was not very impressed with the looks and.... they have a weird rig really "boxed" shrouds and no backstay!!??


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to own a Cadillac, an ex-wife told me I looked like an old Jew driving it... Well, I AM an old jew, so deal with that! (also used to have an MG, and a Jag XJ-S Collection Rouge, I must be some kind of masochist), now I roll with an ancient nazi squad car (560SEL) and it suits me just fine. 

I just love the sailability of the Freedom. When others are grinding, furling/unfurling... I turn the wheel. No, I'm not wrenching the last half knot of speed out of her, nor am I able to "fine tune" the sail shape for the ultimate performance. But... When I need to tack, I turn the wheel. and smile...and wave.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CP...can you perform a bris? If so...you're needed over on the "Christening a boat" thread! <g> Hope yer feeling good!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL This ***** had to look up what it is to perform a Bris. I though maybe they were referring to a Circumnavigation not the other thing!
(Hope I haven't offended anybody)

Thanks Cam, I just got an education.

Hope all is well with you Paul.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

the only thing I can say to that is...

Ouch, my crotch!

I'm as miserable as ever, I guess things are fine.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> I used to own a Cadillac, an ex-wife told me I looked like an old Jew driving it... Well, I AM an old jew, so deal with that! (also used to have an MG, and a Jag XJ-S Collection Rouge, I must be some kind of masochist), now I roll with an ancient nazi squad car (560SEL) and it suits me just fine.


After careful reading, one can conclude you love the finest things in life, except for the Catalinas!!! 

I too didn't know what a Bris was.....   Allways learning

Not another note:

Please, can you guys recommend me as a Skipper for a guy that wants to go to Greece and swim naked with his wife!!! Tell him I'm ok....

How do you get rid of a male body at sea without it coming back and haunt you???

CD what digital camera you use for the close-ups???  

EDITED: Ahhhh and the CUBAN, wow!!!!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

G, I'll recommend you as Skipper if you recommend me as Deck Hand.
Sounds like a wild time.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> G, I'll recommend you as Skipper if you recommend me as Deck Hand.
> Sounds like a wild time.


Sailor,

Deck hand position, all 18 of them have been taken, we need a cinema director and a camera man...interested??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB- 

I don't think that CP is a rabbi...  So I don't think he can perform the bris...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

CP,
After that auto collection, and I know they were all "lookers", I can see why you settled on the Benz. When I owned mine I was young and the "old" look of most M-Bs didn't appeal. I made up for it by buying a 450SEL6.9. For almost twenty years, the fastest production sedan made. It would do an honest 150 mph with 5 people in the thing-and do it hour on end. Miss that car. Don't miss the 11 mpg-might as well drive 80 mph, it got the same mpg at 55. Easiest car in the world to work on also.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

My father was catholic, my mother a Polish Jew. Her mother had the numbers on her arm. I've got enough guilt 

I've always loved cars. my first rebuild was a 64 thunderbird convertible. To lower the top, the trunk raised from the bumper and a lip came up to cover the well, the top went into the trunk, then the trunk lowered and screwed down. what a p.i.t.a. those relays were. All sequential, and no longer available. I carried a set of jewelers screwdrivers to pop the tops off of them and had a ready supply of paper clips to arc across the point sets. 

I bought the MG as an impulse buy at a charity auction, paid 600.00 for it. It could have been used for insect repellant, she belched blue smoke so bad they only ran it for 2 minutes. I took off the rocker cover, the head looked really clean, so I took the head in to a machine shop, some moron had done a valve job and installed the valve seals upside down. 100.00 later, we were smiling down the road with bugs in our teeth. She was a rubber bumper model, but it made two trips from Austin Texas to Vancouver BC... in the flippin' winter. Froze my skinny white [email protected]@ off. When I got into the Rockies, the thing wouldn't go over 50mph. I finally figured out that it was the lack of O2, and carb jets would have to be replaced. Screw that. I limped along at that speed until I got to lower elevations.  My dumbest moment came when I was changing some front suspension parts and I was under it when the jack stand slipped. The front xmember laid across my chest. Not fun. Used a bottle jack to raise her off of me. One cracked rib later, I bought 4 more stands. 

The Jag... God I loved that chick magnet. I bought that right after my 3rd divorce. Why? the ex always wanted one.  I still laugh over that. My brother and I changed the spark plugs on her, a 2.5 hour job. You have to lift the A/C compressor to get to the front two. 

ahh, those were the days.

The Benz has over 250k miles and still runs like a charm. I've had her up to 120, then ran out of nerve. It will go to my son if he ever gets off his butt to actually get a drivers lic. I told his mom that the reason he'll get it is because its a tank and will not get hurt in his first 4 or 5 encounters with another vehicle. He wants it because the rear seats recline.  and the stereo. Yea, mine gets all of 14 mpg if I keep my foot out of it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder where CD has been???

CD are you there???? Please come home.....we like your boat and you...please return....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello Giu,

In/out of sailnet. Lot's going on here... told you that would happen. Anyways, chime in when I can. 

- CD

PS I sent you a PM.


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 8, 2006)

Here you go Giu,

A little something form Cruising World Mag.

Domestic Boat of the Year honors went to one of the smallest sailboats in the running, the Catalina 309, which is built in Florida. The 309 is a sweet sailer with room below to take the family along at a price a family could afford, and the BOTY judges concluded that Catalina was right on target with this entry-level cruiser.
"I think that for the purpose it was put on the water," said world voyager and judge Alvah Simon, "to be able to walk down, jump aboard, and simply go enjoy it on a weekend, the boat not only hit the price in terms of value but also hit the mark in terms of use."

Not to bad for a Catalina.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

CP,
Great memories, no doubt. Funny thing about being young with fast, sexy, and usually unreliable autos; I can recall every break-down, every ticket, every woman who so much as waved at me (or did better!) but I can't really remember where I was going or why in hardly any of the instances. Maybe sailing appeals for much the same reasons; the journey lasting longer in the memory than destination reached. (sounds like something I probably read on some dreadful high school graduation program, but seems to hold water)


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

SunnySideUp said:


> A little something form Cruising World Mag.
> 
> Domestic Boat of the Year honors went to one of the smallest sailboats in the running, the Catalina 309, which is built in Florida. The 309 is a sweet sailer with room below to take the family along at a price a family could afford, and the BOTY judges concluded that Catalina was right on target with this entry-level cruiser.
> "I think that for the purpose it was put on the water," said world voyager and judge Alvah Simon, "to be able to walk down, jump aboard, and simply go enjoy it on a weekend, the boat not only hit the price in terms of value but also hit the mark in terms of use."
> ...


There's just no accounting for taste, or lack of.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SunnySideUp said:


> Here you go Giu,
> 
> A little something form Cruising World Mag.
> 
> ...


Look, the way I see it......its like Politicians.....some people don't get elected because they are good, but because the opponent is worse....

Also be carefull you said domestic...I'm International!!!!   Thank God they don't get here...them "Catastinkas"!!!!

So what were the opponents??? 21' row boats???

That magazine is biased......and that Alvah Simon is a baker, not a sailor  

Only joking...you know I don't know the Catalinas to be able to juge them...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, as this site's most outspoken fan of Catlainas, I will say that I do NOT put a lot of credibility in those tests either. The 309 was designed to be a less expensive option for new boats and get more people into sailing. I like that. Catalina insisted on their suppliers making cost cutting changes to make the boat fit into their price bracket... well, I don't know if I like that or not. I do not know the mark-up on boats, but it would have been nice to see them sell more boats at a lower margin than going to their vendors and telling them to get creative. It would have been nice to see manufactureres cut their profit margin but keep the same quality. 

Still, maybe the margin is so tight on that stuff right now that they do not have a choice??? This is very possible, I guess. There are too few newbies coming into the market. Part of this may or may not be a passion for sailing, but I can tell you for sure that part of it is the vast expense of owning a boat - and not just the initial purchase price, which has become rediculous.
You cannot blame Catalina for the that... or Hunter or Bene or Jeaunea. Heck, if anything, they have kept it "affordable". But the vast expense of slipping and maintaining a boat, the insurance, the monthly payment... and God forbid actually using it, has absolutely become absurd and will only get worse. 

From that perspective, how can anyone not be a fan of Hunter or Catalina or Beneteau? At least you can still get into one of their boats for under 100k... a small one... right now.

- CD


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

CD, you can add me to the apparently small list of Catalina admirers on this site. I have always thought their boats represented a great value. Let's face it, you aren't buying a Hinckley or a Pacific Seacraft. But so long as you aren't thinking of taking off across the ocean, I don't think there is a way to get more for your money. And, they seem to hold their value as well as any other boat out there. And for this humble observer, I like their styling far more than their euro-influenced competition (Bene/Jenny), or the I don't-care-what-it-looks-like-as-long-as-it-has-utility school of design (Hunter) alternatives. Fwiw, I think Benny/Jenny and Hunters are also great values; I just don't like they way they look.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bene makes a good boat and so does Jeanuea at a "reasonable" cost. I agree with you that I don't like the euro design and the storage was a bit sparce for me compared to the comperable Catalina. I understand Hunter is really changing their quality... but I have seen many people burnt so I am still hesitant reccomending them. 

However, if I was going to be based in Europe, I probably would buy a "european" make versus a US. Just my opinions, though.

Of course, at "reasonable cost" we are tlaking hundreds of thousands of dollars. Kinda makes you wonder, huh?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I agree with you that I don't like the euro design and the storage was a bit sparce for me compared to the comperable Catalina.


What do you mean you don't like European designs????


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Not your boat, Giu... more of that Beneteau thing...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Not your boat, Giu... more of that Beneteau thing...


I knew that......   

besides my boat is from outter space!!  

By the way, its translated and its getting corrected, the you know what....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't wait to read it...

- CD


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

O.K., I must be missing something here.
You'r telling me that this boat has a European look?
I don't see it. 

(I tried to attach a photo but the file was too large)
(Look at my avatar) ( Or view my public profile)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

A special favour to our friendly Sailortjk.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks G,
and again, I would not call this a European look.
Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK,

lets get things straight here.....sailortjk is absolutely right. His is a very very good looking boat, CD you must agree...these are very pretty hulls...before they changed the decks and cabins and what not...










and what about this one???










And she sails pretty too










and pretty


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Great looking boat!!! What does the "3" stand for? Who makes it?


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

CD, I think you'll find that that's a "B" for Catalina B Class


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought that was the Bendytoy logo...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I thought that was the Bendytoy logo...


Be nice......the boat is pretty, give me that, at least....


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Giulietta said:


> What do you mean you don't like European designs????


Quite the contrary! One of my favorite sailboat designers was european: Carl Alberg. His inspiration was the scandinavian folkboat. It's not the "european" look that turns me off; its the more "modern" look that I find less attractive. Let's face it: there is no such thing as an ugly sailboat, especially under sail. I just find plumb bows, high freeboard and wide transoms to be less aesthetically pleasing than spoon bows, low freeboard and wine glass transoms.

To bring this back to the subject of this thread, Catalinas are more traditionally proportioned than Benny/Jenny and Hunter boats, which is why I find them better looking.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tjk- I thought the fan was suppost to go on the front????


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Forgive me if this subject has already been covered, but I actually really like the new Catalina 310. Except for a couple of stupid things, like the tv door and the cocktail table, and the chart table, it seems really well designed. I wanted one, but not at that price. And I think the fan is supposed to blow your hair back so it looks like you're going real fast.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't have any hair.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I don't have any hair.


I agree with you...see, his hair was blown when he passed all those Catalinas......

Happens when you sail a lot, hais and hats fly off!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bestfriend, the 310 is ok. The 320 is a much better boat and you can pick up a used one pretty reasonable.

TJK, IT IS A BEAUTIFUL BOAT! The eurpopean flare is down below, for me. I think Bene makes a fine boat.

EBS - Nice to have someone on my side!

Giu - All I can say is you better call your Consulate and tell them to get ready and bail you out of a USVI jail.

T34 - THat is not a fan, it is a spare prop should he capsize. Any sailor knows that.

SD - I guess your boat is not a Beneteau?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- Thanks for the clarification. I had forgotten about the need to turn turtle and sneak into the harbor. Is that also standard equipment on a Catalina??


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Nope. On the Catalina it IS a fan.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Half of the people I see out sailing really have no idea what it is. Its amazing. I guess they have never seen a wind generator before. My old harbor was mooring balls only, no slips, hence no shore power. It helped greatly.

We got a new mooring this year, I'm going to remove it in the spring and put it in storage.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> We got a new mooring this year, I'm going to remove it in the spring and put it in storage.


Cool, less weight......yes remove...you'll go faster...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You know, I think it was Nigel Calder wrote/reccommended that a boat with wind and or solar NOT plug into the grid. The poor power usually associated with marinas and potential for surges makes solar and wind a much safer and better source of recharging.

Don't take off the wind.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- Is this like what you had in mind???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*I found it!!!!! A good looking Catalina!!!*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, it looks like CD has been grilling on that boat...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T-,

WHY are you starting this up again???? Go over to the solar thread and post something useful, like global navigation with a sextant when satellites start falling out of the sky or the sun explodes. THat is where the really useful information is... (smile)...

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nahhh that can't be CD's catalina....this one seems to be moving faster than his   

Besides, where are all the 3456 batteries, the 1267 solar panels, the 459 grills and the 2 lighthouses??  

Gentlemen....start your engines...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You forgot one thing in addition to batts and solar panels and all that... Boom. Mine has a boom!

HAHA!

Nah, you poor dillusional souls do not bother me. I am counting off the days until cruising. Then when I am posting pics on this board of me and my family anchored in the islands somewhere drinking Margaritas (and you guys are at work on sailnet), we will see who gets the last laugh!!!! 

But don't worry, I will make sure the pics include the Catalina!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD...just 4 words for you...

June, July, August and September....no work for me   

CD...I have 1 and 2 halves of a boom, now....  

I could make a 3 mast boat...

I heard how many Catalinas were made...that is impressive...1000 boats??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T...what is a catalina in land in stands??


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> T...what is a catalina in land in stands??


Hmmmm.... A Geo Metro I think!!

CD- Sorry, Solar panels just aren't as much fun.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

In reality that pic could never be a Catalina. It's a classic S&S (Hinkley, I think). That pic was "Before" the restoration.

Here is the same boat "After".









Definatly not Catalina!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> Hmmmm.... A Geo Metro I think!!
> 
> CD- Sorry, Solar panels just aren't as much fun.


Nope...a catalina in land is:

ONE LESS CATALINA IN THE WATER...

What is 2 Catalinas in land on stands?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Nope...a catalina in land is:
> 
> ONE LESS CATALINA IN THE WATER...
> 
> What is 2 Catalinas in land on stands?


Saw horses!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope....two catalinas in land are:

TWO LESS CATALINAS IN THE WATER....

What is 3 catalinas in land on stands???


----------



## MtnMike (Mar 5, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Nope....two catalinas in land are:
> 
> TWO LESS CATALINAS IN THE WATER....
> 
> What is 3 catalinas in land on stands???


Oh, Oh, I know, I know

It's a trailer park! 

Sorry, I just popped out.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

nope....three catalinas on land in stands are:

THREE LESS CATALINAS IN THE WATER.....

What are 4 catalinas in land on stands???


Now now now....Mtnmike...be nice...you just got here....photoshop....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> nope....three catalinas on land in stands are:
> 
> THREE LESS CATALINAS IN THE WATER.....
> 
> What are 4 catalinas in land on stands.


A Good Start?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO

A reason to call the EPA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

I learned one thing tonight...If I buy a catalina,bene,or hunter...I will never ever tell you guys,,,,


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Insails said:


> I learned one thing tonight...If I buy a catalina,bene,or hunter...I will never ever tell you guys,,,,


That's probably the most intelligent idea on this forum!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Insails-

We will find out eventually... and then the game is afoot...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Insails said:


> I learned one thing tonight...If I buy a catalina,bene,or hunter...I will never ever tell you guys,,,,


Nahhhh...only the catalina, specially if its a 400 that looks like this....










Now if you bought a Bene or a Hunter....*I think you should hide it from yourself, too    *


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

actually its why I am looking at albergs and making LOW insulting bids...I have been reading all you say for months now.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

To Catalina or not to Catalina?

If the shoe fits.........
why not.

From a proud Bene owner.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, but your bene does not count...its fromthe time they were well built


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> To Catalina or not to Catalina?
> 
> If the shoe fits.........
> why not.
> ...


You gotta like a guy that stands by his guns. 

Speaking of which where did CD- go???? (Is he French?)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope Dad has some good bilge pumps, he's going to need them.
Does the BBq work? How do you keep it lit underwater?.
That reminds me...........
I tried smoking fish one time, but it was hell keeping them lit.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> You gotta like a guy that stands by his guns.
> 
> Speaking of which where did CD- go???? (Is he French?)


yeah...I like him alright...

now CD....that's another story  

He's somewhere trying to start a war between Iran and the US, I just hope GWB dosen't read Sailnet...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I tried smoking fish one time, but it was hell keeping them lit.


ehehehehehehehehe    that was funny   

Hey guys have you seen what CD's kids look like when they go inside and are near all those batteries??

Here..



















And it's not the hair...that's genetic...its the smiles....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> yeah...I like him alright...
> 
> now CD....that's another story
> 
> He's somewhere trying to start a war between Iran and the US, I just hope GWB dosen't read Sailnet...


It shouldn't take much, everyone is getting bored with the current one.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

And this is CD after changing a light bulb....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I tried smoking fish one time, but it was hell keeping them lit.


Use more gasoline...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> And this is CD after changing a light bulb....


Damn, next he's going to say we should start using those little compact flurecent bulbs!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This is Cam...by the way...










He is sick also...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

_(speaking in high female voice)_
Crusing Dad what happened to your boat?
You better man the pumps fast or your soon to find the bottom!

I told you too many solor panels was a bad thing.
I see you have burned yourself changing a light bulb. Now if I had been there I would have made sure you unplugged it first. You know that the first thing us girls say "unplug it before you work on it!"

Your lucky you didn't blow up another barbeque, I hear your Marinated Chicken is very good. But I must tell you my husband, who is the best sailor ever and never breaks a boom, makes the *best* marinated Chicken. Its even better than that drunk duck recipe.

I do hope you will be ok, I here you play chess, and no, I did not say you could play with my chess, but please don't start another war.

Now Dad, I want you to take extra care of that family of yours. If you need help sailng, my husband, the best sailor ever, will gladly help you. He said he would help you plot a course to Brazil, I don't know what that means but he said something about helping G with work and that G was feeling very homesick. I told him he could go to Brazil with you but he promised me you guys would stay away from the topless beaches.

Best of luck raising your boat, and if your Dad wants some information about a good boat, I will share with him all of the wonderful benifits we enjoy of owning a Bene.

Hope to see you in Chicago soon,
Julie
S/V Julianna


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

What the hell kinda boat is he in??? Looks like a canoe with a roof.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey sailor....don't you think its time you stop plaing queer (or how the hell you write it), and go to sleep??

The neighbours looking at you....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Mrs. Sailor....lets get things staright...the reason why your husband, whose sailing qualities I seriously doubt..(please...the man has no hair...how can he be a good sailor??)...has never broken a boom are as follows:

1) reefs at 10
2) never unfurls the main
3) rigs a sissi preventer
4) his boom is too small   litteraly
5) sails genoa only
6) all of the above


hihihihihihihihi


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, its past my bedtime. I'm done playing. Have fun in Brazil!
Stay away from the topless beaches.


Wait wait,
I missed your last post.

Whats a genny? Whats the main? Whats a furl?
Don't have a preventer?
Never sail down wind........
Reef at 10 what? Waves? Light houses? Breakwalls? Harbors?
Whats a reef? I thought thats when it gets real shallow before the beach?

Raise the Mizzen!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*"Raise the Mizzen!"*

Hey, I got one of them!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> *"Raise the Mizzen!"*
> 
> Hey, I got one of them!!!


Shhhhhh T....Shhhhhh don't give him any ideas...what do you think its going to happen??

CD will walk back, stop, turn around and look at his boat..and realize something is missing...he then turns to his family and says:

"I had a vision......I saw our catalina with a mizzen...I'm gonna build one...then I can hang more stuff, lights candles, and clothes!....."

Don't give him any ideas, please....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

He has Mizzen envy!!! Wow, think of the grill he could hang off of that!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

Nah, he'll just add the mast to the monster arch he has supporting his solar panel array.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You guys are a trip!

Now, the mast will be used to hold the 10 wind generators that will be placed up and down it!!

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, CD-

If you run electricity through the wind gens, can you use them to create wind?? You know, the old "If I had a fan on a sailboat" idea...  I'm surprised that you don't just install a small pebble bed nuclear reactor on your boat and be done with it. It'd be quieter than the wind gens, and take up less space than the solar panels.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey SD,

I already have one of those. It is in a MasterVolt case!!

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

where do you get the fuel for it?? I'm looking to build one for my boat.... solves the whole, I've run out of electricity problem for a good long time.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

If wind speed is greater at the top of the mast, what is the ratio of diminishing returns for the wind generators from the top of the mast to the bottom? Should you put a less effecient wind generator at the top so as to keep the output of the units even, or should you capitalize on the increased wind speed higher up with a bigger unit and thus upset your capsize ratio?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From the bit of research I've done on the wind gens since the solar thread started, I think the weight differences between a good gen and a bad one are fairly negligible... so I'd put a more efficient gen up there to maximize electrical charging.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey SD,

I already have one of those. It is in a MasterVolt case!!

- CD


a man who wont need anchor lights ,as he will glow in the dark!...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Insails-

CD won't glow, that's why its in the Mastervolt case... the case is lead lined.. That's also why his boat is so slow... he's got so much junk on it... it's six inches below the designed water line...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*TOO LATE!!!!!​*
*He Already Installed A Mizzen...but Just Like Almost Everything Above His Cabin...he Is Mis-using It Again...ONCE AGAIN HE DOES NOT UNDERSTAND THE REAL FUCTION OF A MAST​*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think we'll all be much happier when the new replacement boom comes in... Giu has way too much free time on his hands..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

That was one of your better photoshops Giu!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD..that is not photoshop...its reality.....


----------

